# bridges between jail and vm



## Eisigerbaer (Mar 7, 2019)

Hey guys, I have multiple Jails and one VM running on my System. Here is what I try to do: I want to connect one of these Jails with a Bhyve VM via Bridge but I am not sure how to do it. The Jail I am trying to connect is in the same Network as my VM. In my case 10.10.10.4/8 (for the Jail) ans my VM has 10.10.10.5/8 The important part has to be that everything must be connected via Bridges. freenas is running on 192.168.20.x For example igb0 with Jail1(vnet0:2) this is bridge0 then igb0 with Jail2(vnet0:4) bridge1. Then i have to connect the Jail2 (vnet0:4) with the VM bridge 2. Do you guys have any ideas how I get this working? I don't need Internet Access in the Network. I just want them to communicate with each other. thanks a lot!


----------



## SirDice (Mar 7, 2019)

Eisigerbaer said:


> For example igb0 with Jail1(vnet0:2) this is bridge0 then igb0 with Jail2(vnet0:4) bridge1.


If both jails are on the same network why put them on separate bridges?

A bridge(4) works like a (simple) switch. All ports on that switch are connected to the same network. By using multiple bridges you are splitting up the network into multiple switches that aren't connected to each other.


----------

